# "How Slow Can You Go??"



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

With the "perfectly" set up G3 car and the "perfectly" set up adjustable controller should you be able to travel around a given track at a crawl?? thanks, mj


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If your rails are clean and you have a high-ohm resistor in your controller, you can make almost any car crawl.


So yes you can.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There is a point on the low end where the motor will heat up because the load from the magnetic downforce causes a steady increased current in the armature. The more current flowing through the arm the more heat it generates. One way to reduce current flow in the arm is to increase motor RPM, which increases the back emf, and thus, reduces the current.


----------

